# TX650 seat pan.



## th62 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm bringing a TX650 back to  life  with quite a few mods.  This is a single seat pan I've buit with a rear cowl.  Material is a little to thick at 1.2mm, but that's what I had, so that's what I used.  First time around the cowl was one piece, the angle of the cowl didn't match the tank angle, so I cut the cowl off and decreased the angle of the pan's upswept section.  This of course meant the cowl was now too short along the bottom rail.  To fix, I cut the cowl in half, increased the angle and tacked the cowl further forward.  This unfortunately left a 3mm gap between the two sections of the cowl which I filled with weld.  After bending the cowl to suit the shape of the pan upsweep, I tacked the two halves in place.  As the the sheet was so thick, at 1.2mm, I could weld the cowl on in one continuous weld.  After cleaning up the weld, I bent up a small hump to weld at the front of the pan to clear the tank mounting bracket.  The pan turned out pretty good, so the next job was to design and fabricate a front mount.  For this I used a small piece of 3mm plate, welded an 8mm spigot to it and bolted it to the pan.  The frame mount was a piece of 22mm tube, welded to a piece of 3mm x 25mm shaped angle.   a small piece of 8mm ID rubber tube slides over the spigot on the pan and is seated inside the 22mm tube giving a rubber mount to protect against the vibes of the TX650  I haven't decided on a rear mount yet, but I'm leaning toward a mount either side of the cowl, just above the shocky mount.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice work!
What’s a TX650?

Edit: apparently it’s a later model XS650
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

